# Cool paint thinner bottle



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

This is a tip I saw in Handyman Magazine,it is the newer style laundry detergent bottles that can be used for storing paint thinner. The nice thing is it would not splash as easily. Might actually be a tighter seal too for transporting.


----------

